# Married women are more flirtatious than single women



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Women who are in a committed relationship send more sexual signals than single women.
- Science of Sex Appeal, 1:14:00-1:15:00, Karl Grammer's study on infidelity.

It also noted that there is a chemical called vasopressin that is present in people who are have complete long term attachments to one partner. This chemical promotes kidney function. I wonder if alcohol can block or destroy this chemical? If so that explains why alcohol plays a huge part in infidelity.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> Women who are in a committed relationship send more sexual signals than single women.
> - Science of Sex Appeal, 1:14:00-1:15:00, Karl Grammer's study on infidelity.


Thread title seems misleading, as this is a study on infidelity, single women in a committed relationship would not be under the single category. So it seems true "singles" in that sense couldn't really commit "infidelity" (they could be a contributing party to it but not commit it) as they are single so were they just the control, group then?? 

Also how do committed relationship singles measure up to married women?


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> Thread title seems misleading, as this is a study on infidelity, single women in a committed relationship would not be under the single category. So it seems true "singles" in that sense couldn't really commit "infidelity" (they could be a contributing party to it but not commit it) as they are single so were they just the control, group then??
> 
> Also how do committed relationship singles measure up to married women?


The study focused on how women flirt. They asked women who were at night clubs if they would participate. One would think single women who are looking for a partner/mate would be more aggressive but they discovered the most flirtatious and sexually forward toward men were women in long term relationships. They didn't find similar behavior in men.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> The study focused on how women flirt. They asked women who were at night clubs if they would participate. One would think single women who are looking for a partner/mate would be more aggressive but they discovered the most flirtatious and sexually forward toward men were women in long term relationships. They didn't find similar behavior in men.


I wonder if the environment factored into it? Would the results be the same at say a laundromat, grocery store, restaurant, mall, school event (be it any school level, even college)? Interesting???


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

The study is flawed. The situation was created. Flirting harder when you don't give a rat's ass about success is indicative of having fun without the fear of rejection or success for that matter. It was a game. 

Single women are still single. They care whether they are successful or not.

I can't believe what social "scientists" try to pass off as science. Scarier that people dont think critically about such rubbish.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> I wonder if the environment factored into it? Would the results be the same at say a laundromat, grocery store, restaurant, mall, school event (be it any school level, even college)? Interesting???


I wondered as well. It could just be women who like to frequent clubs and bars that have this behavior. Either way it is interesting. I have noticed, in mormon culture, married women are much more sexual than single ones. Men may read that as meaning "Oh she's totally wants me" and that starts the dance.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

clipclop2 said:


> The study is flawed. The situation was created. Flirting harder when you don't give a rat's ass about success is indicative of having fun without the fear of rejection or success for that matter. It was a game.
> 
> Single women are still single. They care whether they are successful or not.
> 
> I can't believe what social "scientists" try to pass off as science. Scarier that people dont think critically about such rubbish.


Could be. Men would see the flirtation as what flirting is, sexual foreplay, and then pursue the woman. If your not looking for some "business" don't advertise.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Men see what they want to see. They live on the hope of getting laid. A flirting married woman makes no difference to some if they believe they might get some. That's on them.

Smart men will avoid the drama and think with their big head.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

clipclop2 said:


> Men see what they want to see. They live on the hope of getting laid. A flirting married woman makes no difference to some if they believe they might get some. That's on them.
> 
> Smart men will avoid the drama and think with their big head.



True. Could it be said the same for smart women?
"Smart woman don't behave in any way that would invite drama."


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

clipclop2 said:


> The study is flawed. The situation was created. Flirting harder when you don't give a rat's ass about success is indicative of having fun without the fear of rejection or success for that matter. It was a game.
> 
> Single women are still single. They care whether they are successful or not.
> 
> I can't believe what social "scientists" try to pass off as science. Scarier that people dont think critically about such rubbish.


Studies in the UK showed the same thing. During ovulation, married women wore sexier clothing and danced more provocatively than single women. They computerized their clothing and the married women showed more skin.

There is a documentary on the discovery channel but I'm unsure if its still available.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Its all about gene selection. The more fathers that create offspring, the higher the likely hood of successful procreation. Thus the seven year itch. Its been found that animals that mate for life are actually notorious cheaters.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> Its all about gene selection. The more fathers that create offspring, the higher the likely hood of successful procreation. Thus the seven year itch. Its been found that animals that mate for life are actually notorious cheaters.


I agree. Most women rationalize this gene driving behavior as "I was just having fun with the girls!, I didn't think some innocent flirting would lead so far!, "WE" are having a baby!   "

The most basic human instinct is to breed and spread your genes. This is best for the genes but the worst for children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

I can only give my pragmatic point of view. Ever since my ww's affair, I've paid a lot of attention to what signals women are sending out, especially married women. I work in an environment where I come into contact with a large number of women everyday, both co-workers and customers, both married, single. By far single women flirt with me far, far more than married women. And the real obvious ones were all single. And the married women who do flirt, and they do, flirt different. Hard to explain, but I can tell the difference. Now I don't go to clubs or bars so I can't comment on that demographic and I never give any of the women who come on to me any reason to continue. Still, from my own experience, I think this study is flawed on a number of different levels.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

HarryDoyle said:


> I can only give my pragmatic point of view. Ever since my ww's affair, I've paid a lot of attention to what signals women are sending out, especially married women. I work in an environment where I come into contact with a large number of women everyday, both co-workers and customers, both married, single. By far single women flirt with me far, far more than married women. And the real obvious ones were all single. And the married women who do flirt, and they do, flirt different. Hard to explain, but I can tell the difference. Now I don't go to clubs or bars so I can't comment on that demographic and I never give any of the women who come on to me any reason to continue. Still, from my own experience, I think this study is flawed on a number of different levels.


The study is incomplete. Only party women were involved. The study should have concluded party women are more inclined to infidelity but that wouldn't win future grant money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## confusedFather (Jul 15, 2012)

Chaparral said:


> Studies in the UK showed the same thing. During ovulation, married women wore sexier clothing and danced more provocatively than single women. They computerized their clothing and the married women showed more skin.
> 
> There is a documentary on the discovery channel but I'm unsure if its still available.


This is the same documentary OP mentioned "The Science of Sex Appeal". I just watched this earlier this week. It was pretty interesting indeed.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Cloaked said:


> The study is incomplete. *Only party women were involved*. The study should have concluded party women are more inclined to infidelity but that wouldn't win future grant money.


Sounds like the whole UK female population participated (excluding the Pakis).


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> I wondered as well. It could just be women who like to frequent clubs and bars that have this behavior. Either way it is interesting. I have noticed, in mormon culture, married women are much more sexual than single ones. Men may read that as meaning "Oh she's totally wants me" and that starts the dance.


mormon culture?? are you saying mormon married women are frequently sexually flirtacious with men they aren't married to?


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

nuclearnightmare said:


> mormon culture?? are you saying mormon married women are frequently sexually flirtacious with men they aren't married to?


From personal experience yes and yes. Many will become more flirtatious after getting married. Sadly I come across many people that act and behave like they are single and open to a relationship only to later find out they are married with kids and will act very honorable when in the presence of their spouse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

